# Comb Honey



## jdpro5010 (Mar 22, 2007)

When selling cut comb, are you selling by the lb. or by the piece? I had always thought it would be by the piece but you can have a wide variety of weights on same size piece which got me to thinking.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

by the pound for the exact reason you have stated.


----------

